# A Bar/Bat Mitzvah Equivalent for Christian Children?



## chicacanella (Nov 10, 2009)

*Hi everyone,*

*I'm not a Messianic Jew or Jewish at all but I whole heartedly believe in raising my future children as being daugters of God's commandments. I think it is a crucial point in their life and I want them to recognize that they have a bigger responsibility as a child of God. I'm not one who is of a spirit of tradition unless that tradition glorifies God, otherwise it's just man-made rituals that really may not have had God in mind in trying to do what is pleasing to him.*

*So, has anyone heard of anything, a celebration equivalent for Christian children that is like a Bar/Bat Mitzvah at the age of 13?  And what would you call it?*


*Thanks*


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 10, 2009)

*Okay, for those interested in reading this article. There is indeed something for Christian children and it's called a Bar' Barkah.

Here's the article titled: "African-American Christian Bar Mitzvah" Also Known as a Bar Barkah http://elev8.com/better-living/african-american-christian-bar-mitzvah/*


----------



## Laela (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll have to read up on this Christian bar Mitzvah to comment further but, from a glance at the article -- If we're not Jews and as such are saved by grace, what's the point in creating a new tradition..? For me, a Baby Dedication (giving the child back to God) would suffice.


----------



## aribell (Nov 10, 2009)

If it is done well and correctly, this is what the sacrament of Confirmation in the Catholic, Anglican/Episcopalian, Lutheran, and Orthodox denominations is supposed to be about.  It is an entering into adulthood in the faith and taking your place in the church.

As far as the evangelical world is concerned, the best I could think of are these new "purity balls."  They've had mixed reviews, though, and focus primarily on sexuality.  http://www.boundlessline.org/2007/03/it_seems_whenev.html


----------



## divya (Nov 11, 2009)

Interesting question...haven't heard of one. Could it be because many Christians believe that the point of responsibility/coming of age differs depending on the child?


----------

